# Extruded PE tube



## AngieH (Feb 3, 2012)

What ICD-9 code would I use for extruded PE tube? I know retained foreign body in ear is not correct.


----------



## dimmitta (Feb 3, 2012)

You could use Complications, mechanical, other (996.09) since the ear tube is technically a device/implant.


----------

